
What is your Big Five personality score? - tonystubblebine
https://medium.com/better-humans/what-is-your-big-five-personality-score-96a6e40e743f
======
tonystubblebine
I found this to be pretty helpful as an explanation of what helps me and hurts
me as an entrepreneur.

